# This is why you kill coyotes!!



## ScullsMcNasty

Ok these are not my pictures but i figured i would share them.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

more


----------



## Sequoiha

Thats right,, i try to kill every one i see, thats a nice looking buck..


----------



## jross31455

thats horrible. but its called darwinism and it sucks. nature can be a pain in the a$$ sometimes. coyote fur makes nice fishing lures


----------



## Caspr21

where you get those pics????


----------



## welldoya

That's pitiful. Nature can be really harsh sometimes.
Yeh, one doesn't go by stand and offer any kind of shot that I don't throw some lead his way.


----------



## prgault

A couple of points: First coyotes are expanding their territory due to a lack of other predators e.g. red wolves and (Florida) panthers. Both are gone or nearly largely due to human impacts. As outdoors men we should understand and appreciate that coyotes have a role. With all things in balance I would contend that a healthy deer herd would be in part a result of at least one apex predator species to winnow out the weak and infirm. 

Second point; you will never kill them all and when you kill a dominant animals another will take its territory.

P_


----------



## K-Bill

dadgum that sucks. over 2 hrs... why didn't he run?? i woulda thought it would take way more than what looks like 1, but maybe both, yotes to take down and kill a buck like that. i can understand fawns or a little doe but dang. and yeah, i guess we'll never kill 'em all, and they do serve a purpose, but that won't keep me from shooting (at) every one i see.


----------



## H2OMARK

prgault said:


> As outdoors men we should understand and appreciate that coyotes have a role. P_


Yep, in the crosshairs of my scope.....:whistling:


----------



## CatCrusher

I'm not calling BS on this but that deer in my opinion was either tame or hurt. A wild deer would have never stood there like that unless he was already injured before this started. Just my opinion.


----------



## K-Bill

prgault said:


> With all things in balance I would contend that a healthy deer herd would be in part a result of at least one apex predator species to winnow out the weak and infirm.


did that buck look weak and/or infirmed to you? he didn't look that way to me. at least before he got mauled. sarcasm aside - i understand the point you're trying to make. but the world or the ecosystem ain't gonna miss the small percentage hunters get a chance to take out.


----------



## Flounderpounder

Feel free to drop off a couple at my place......got plenty of 'dillo's that need to go bye-bye. Sucks about the buck though.


----------



## ironman172

always when seen....next might be your favorite pet, or even you or a child


----------



## archcycle

We don't know what was going on inside that buck though. Broken ankle that we can't see? Respiratory infection and he'd already run as far as he could? Do other mammals suffer from adult onset schizophrenia? He doesn't look like your average dinner for coyotes.


----------



## MillerTime

Very sadnice but thatI does seem odd. I would seem to think that there was something wrong with him maybe sickness or dead tired of running otherwise he would have ran away from them. But then again I could be completely wrong.


----------



## sniperpeeps

sbarrow said:


> I'm not calling BS on this but that deer in my opinion was either tame or hurt. A wild deer would have never stood there like that unless he was already injured before this started. Just my opinion.



I was thinking he may have been hit by a car/shot by hunter, those yotes look pretty mangy and not to healthy, I doubt they would ever try a deer that size if the deer was healthy


----------



## fromthedepths

howmany forums can this hit?


----------



## prgault

I should point out that I am talking in the main about coyotes in the wild. Those that are moving in to urban spaces like the ones walking down Calhoun in Destin should be "discouraged" from being there to say the least. 

I am curious abot the photos as well, no way to know for sure but it seems as though the deer must have been compromised in some other way before the attack. It looks as though if it were not it would have no trouble holding off or escaping the coyotes. 

It would also be interesting to know where the photos were taken, since a lot of research suggest that northern coyotes tend to hunt in packs like this more than their southern counterparts.

P_


----------



## TEM

*Coyotes*

Were these pics taken in Florida or Alabama? or from up north? Not trying to get very pacific!


----------



## BlazerBen

holy cow those are awesome pics.....surely the deer was injured though. Maybe he was wore out from running from them or something i just dont see a coyote killing a big deer like that but maybe....either way if a coyote comes accross my path hes gettin a permanent parking ticket


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Is it possible that this buck is sick, hurt, tame, dumb?? Yes.. But you cant know for sure.. The fact is the buck was alive and kicking before the coyotes got him and stone dead after they got finished. For that reason, every yote i see gets a lead salad!!! I have no clue where the pics came from. I got them from another website i frequent.


----------



## TSpecks

I have had this happen right in front of my eyes in Auburn, Alabama about 10-12 years ago. I was bow hunting a white oak flat. Still to this day the biggest 8 point less than 20 yards. When I shot I hit my stand with my bow and the arrow hit him in the gut. As I watch this 115-120" deer walk off I was sick (he was hunched over like you watch on TV). I was shooting the Vortex 2 1/2" cut at the time. About an hour later I here something about 100 yards away, as I turned to see what it was it was my buck trying to fight off two coyotes. I got down to see if I could shoot one of them or even put another arrow in my buck. The closer I got I watched as one coyote would jump on his face as the other would jump on his back to try and bring him to the ground. The buck finally had enough and ran off. He crossed a creek that the coyotes couldn’t or they came running back to go get help (I still have know idea). I blood trailed the buck about 2 hours later to never find him (still sick to this day about it).. My guess is he ran a total of around 800-1000 yards after the hit. He was hit about the last rib and went towards the opposite ham. You can ask everyone that knows me when I say I WILL RUIN MY HUNT TO KILL A COYOTE!!!!!!!!!!!! I shoot everyone I see..................


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

*Yotes*

God knows i have done my part and will continue too


----------



## FowlHunter13

Normally yotes wouldn't take on a healthy full grown deer. There must have been another factor as mentioned above. With that said, yotes do have a very big effect on the rabbit and quail population. Without a natural preditor the yotes will grow out of control. I know I have put a bunch of them asleep with a copper coated lead injection. They do serve a valued service by taking some of the weaker animals out of the population. I feel like I do a service as well by taking a few of them out of the population that are dumb enough get close enough to get in my cross hairs.


----------



## WW2

Coyote tastes good from what I have heard..


----------



## FrankwT

I have some difficulty with a yote attacking a full grown uninjured deer, they are together on my plot all the time in the same pic and won't even go after a ****. *If I may ask a question* who took the pics and where was it


----------



## Burnt Drag

If your lease is sporting a tribe of these mangy near dogs, I can tell you that the Foxpro spitfire game call has a variety of calls proven to bring these beasts into your AO. The "baby cottentail" is poison. They cant resist. When you get your buck or doe... do the herd a favor and kill a yote.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

If the buck was sick, i hope the yotes get sick and die a slow pain full death.


----------



## HisName

I hate them.

noticed a Doe with Twins only has one now at my place.


----------



## k-p

Had this happen last year over at Bradwell. Stuck a decent size hog right at dark and heard them howling after I got out of the stand. By next morning after I had found the hog they had started eating from the rear just like on this deer. Got most of the hog but if I had left it any longer, they would have finished it off. They're definitely getting more prolific around here, just saw a coyote the other day standing on the shoulder of Hwy 98 in front of a Gulf Breeze housing division in broad daylight.


----------



## bigbulls

*Here is the entire time lapse attack.*
http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/jiofds-2fnd983-fnkl2i2-2789ndf98?et_mid=525482&rid=3414603

These coyotes probably ran this buck until he was exhausted and couldn't run any more. He even beds down in front of the camera several times. A coyote or a wolf have incredible stamina and can pursue their prey for days at a time if need be.


----------



## hjorgan

We hear them running on the other side of the Alabama river all the time. They run for about 15 minutes then all is quiet. Other than a few snarls and smacking lips.

Heck yeah they kill deer, and I will shoot (at) every coyote I see. They are more challenging to hunt than almost anything I can think of.


----------



## hogdogs

Must be photoshopped...
Everyone already knows that these predators are our friend... They only take the sick, weak, meek, slow specimens from the gene pool...

Brent


----------



## DLo

This was on our hunting property in Walnut Hill


----------



## MrFish

I drop them any chance I get. They'll eat the ass out of anything. And that's gotta be a crappy way to bleed out.


----------



## gcrbama

NEVER THOUGHT OF YOTE HAIR FOR LURES. more reason the drop the mutts where they stand. got my 1st one last year. hunting them on the back side of my property at night to pass the time.


----------



## BamaBoyz

sbarrow said:


> I'm not calling BS on this but that deer in my opinion was either tame or hurt. A wild deer would have never stood there like that unless he was already injured before this started. Just my opinion.


I beg to differ. But i can see your point. I was at the camp from Monday till Wednesday this week. On Tuesday i got in the stand where we have seen several coyotes on camera with deer legs in there mouths. At 4:30 two does and a young six came. out. I watched three coyotes try to heral them into a group. Its was breath-taking. I ended up killing two of the coyotes. But i got to say it was something amazing.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

looks like the right rear tendon was hit early on. if your a starving scavanger you will try anything. at least for a small amount of time to see if you get a lucky clip. looks like thats what happened here, if that tendon was ripped, no out running yotes. it just amazing this all at least finished in front of a trail cam


----------



## Realtor

either sick, lame or lazy, thats a shame to see, but at the same time, thats nature. I don't care for Yotes, but they got a nice buck down. Is kind if strange that much occured in the FOV of the camera. Those pics could be used for a research project for the elimination of the Yotes.


----------



## Bodupp

Rotten, stinking sonsabitches! If this all happened in front of a trailcam, imagine what goes on elsewhere. Fawn-killing is bad enough, but this looked like a 140 class buck.

Two years ago, we had at least five different packs that could be heard just after dark on our 1000 acre lease. Last year, we rarely heard any. It is my sincere hope that distemper, parvo, or rabies ran amok through the area.


----------



## Outside9

No way that buck was healthy.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor

Nature seems cruel some times. But, That's nature taking care of itself. Wonder ho many Yotes were there all together, I only see 2.


----------



## damnifino3

That sucks but mother nature is a cruel bitch


----------



## sureicanfish

Terrible way to go. I agree, something had to be wrong with that deer.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Coyotes will run for miles and miles and do the same crap wolves do. Just stay a few hungry yards back and tire the deer out until they are completely exhausted. A pack of coyotes will last a lot longer than a single deer.... But I will say they are some of the smartest animals I have ever hunted. Once you try to target coyotes on a regular basis you gain a complete new respect for them. Sucks to see that but that is the nature of the beast.

Research on how canines hunt animals and you will see that this deer doesn't have to be tamed nor lamed.

Also the pictures where taken in August when the coyotes are still denned up with both male and female dogs and possibly more adults.

http://www.petersenshunting.com/dee...er-can-these-killers-bring-down-mature-bucks/


----------



## llllllllll

this is why I kill coyotes.
Yote bleached bones look cool and Yote
tails hanging on my truck is bitchin.
only question now is what's up with the upside down pic??


----------



## fla_scout

Y'all do know that the post was from 2011 don't you? Still a worthless animal but just saying.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

I like your fuzzy yote tails hanging from your truck,your right that looks bitchin! Hang one from your antenna to, double bitchin then!


----------



## TFRIZZ30

I think field and stream ran an article on it a few years back might have been outdoor life. They said that the yotes ran the deer till exhaustion then took him down slowly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57

What a waste


----------



## Bodupp

I8 Bambi... heh, heh.


----------



## nastukey

K-Bill said:


> dadgum that sucks. over 2 hrs... why didn't he run?? i woulda thought it would take way more than what looks like 1, but maybe both, yotes to take down and kill a buck like that. i can understand fawns or a little doe but dang. and yeah, i guess we'll never kill 'em all, and they do serve a purpose, but that won't keep me from shooting (at) every one i see.




Could be that the deer wasn't in good shape physically....can't always judge a book by its cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9

Check out this method I found.

Cut from another forum. Not sure I could ever use this method.

When down at the cabin I heard them boys down there have a new method of coyote eradication. The use these huge treble hooks (they called them snagging hooks) and attach them to a chain. then the hang the hook from a stout tree limb with the hook about 5' off the ground then load the hook up with some deer meat. The coyote has to ether stand on its back legs or jump to get the meat and ends up getting hooked in the mouth. They come out the next day and find them hanging from the hook still alive and just shoot them. Supposedly they got 7 one night and 8 the next off their 250 acres. I asked about if they caught anybody's dog. They said they didn't last weekend and the nearest house was like 3 miles away BUT if the people are letting their dogs run free and they come on their property then they'll take care of them just like a coyote. These boys are downright serious deer hunters and have invested a lot in food plots and seem to be doing the management thing. They already warned the neighbors that if they caught a dog chasing a deer on their property it might be shot. Supposedly from the crappy season they had last year and the number of sightings they made they have declared all out war on the coyotes.

I just wonder how long before the DNR or PETA finds out about it.

Read more: http://dougsmessageboards.proboards.com/thread/8537/new-coyote-method#ixzz4Kck18Zcv


----------



## nastukey

Outside9 said:


> Check out this method I found.
> 
> Cut from another forum. Not sure I could ever use this method.
> 
> When down at the cabin I heard them boys down there have a new method of coyote eradication. The use these huge treble hooks (they called them snagging hooks) and attach them to a chain. then the hang the hook from a stout tree limb with the hook about 5' off the ground then load the hook up with some deer meat. The coyote has to ether stand on its back legs or jump to get the meat and ends up getting hooked in the mouth. They come out the next day and find them hanging from the hook still alive and just shoot them. Supposedly they got 7 one night and 8 the next off their 250 acres. I asked about if they caught anybody's dog. They said they didn't last weekend and the nearest house was like 3 miles away BUT if the people are letting their dogs run free and they come on their property then they'll take care of them just like a coyote. These boys are downright serious deer hunters and have invested a lot in food plots and seem to be doing the management thing. They already warned the neighbors that if they caught a dog chasing a deer on their property it might be shot. Supposedly from the crappy season they had last year and the number of sightings they made they have declared all out war on the coyotes.
> 
> I just wonder how long before the DNR or PETA finds out about it.
> 
> Read more: http://dougsmessageboards.proboards.com/thread/8537/new-coyote-method#ixzz4Kck18Zcv




I understand the frustration with those mongrels but man that is brutal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9

Yea, I don't dislike them that much yet. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nastukey

Outside9 said:


> Yea, I don't dislike them that much yet.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




You know....every decision we make as hunters and outdoorsmen and women has an impact. These decisions can either pave the way for us to continue enjoying our favorite pastime or it can lead us down a path riddled with stumbling blocks and concerted efforts to prevent us from enjoying the great outdoors. Case in point....the Florida bear season. What if those few hunters that made the news for killing a sow with cubs or undersized bear had really thought about the repercussions of their decision before pulling that trigger or letting go of the release....who knows that season might have been salvaged. Perhaps it wouldn't have helped at all but I have a feeling since the commission was on board it likely would have held up. The problem is those terrible decisions by just a few ruined it for everybody. The liberal tree hugging anti-hunters vastly out number those who support or are active hunters. Now it may be another 20-30 years before we see another bear hunt. It's about being smart and making wise decisions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57

I agree. I can't see a deer that's well stand there. I've seen bucks kick the crisp out of a couple feral dogs . JMO


----------



## Realtor

IMO, Thats not respecting for nature. That is the kind of thing that will give ethical hunters a bad name, and cause problems later on....


----------



## nathar

I live in Gulf Breeze near Tiger Point East. There is a lot of undeveloped acreage all around us. I was in the backyard when a fire engine wailed down Hwy 98. What seemed like a couple dozen coyotes began howling and yapping. I swear they were right on the other side of our privacy fence. They were so loud! It was unnerving, to say the least.


----------



## John B.

nathar said:


> I live in Gulf Breeze near Tiger Point East. There is a lot of undeveloped acreage all around us. I was in the backyard when a fire engine wailed down Hwy 98. What seemed like a couple dozen coyotes began howling and yapping. I swear they were right on the other side of our privacy fence. They were so loud! It was unnerving, to say the least.


I live in Sterling Point, not far from you... there are a pile of coyotes right around here.


----------

